# magtech pro 12 ga shotgun



## ewat095 (Nov 30, 2011)

i have a nice magtech pro 12 ga shot gun. my stock and pump are glazed walnut, and the stock chipped up near the metal. i am not sure really what to do. it still shoots/works fine but im not sure about what to do about the stock? can i get it fixed? do i need a new one? i cant find any magtech stocks...does anyone know where i can get any? will a remington stock fit my gun? i kinda wanna replace it with a came synthetic stock but not sure about how to go about doing any of this.I NEED HELP!


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 3, 2011)

can anyone help???


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 3, 2011)

Is Magtech the importer or the Manufacturer? It may be a CBC from Brazil. Sounds like a 586 pump.Can you put a picture of the chipped area. It may be repairable. Numerich has a pistol grip for it,  Check this guy out for stock replacements  http://www.gun-parts.com/brazil/  . Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 5, 2011)

im not positive. i just know its a magtech pro 12 gauge. ive been told by several gun smiths that its a very nice gun. i cant get a picture on her, not sure how to.


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 6, 2011)

imported by magtech and made in brazil


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 6, 2011)

i did not see my gun or model on that website.....not sure if those stocks will fit. they are similar but i dont wanna go thru all the hassle of getting one if it might not fit


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 9, 2011)

no solutions so far.....still need help


----------



## frankwright (Dec 9, 2011)

It is probably going to be very difficult to find anything for your shotgun. They were imported by CBC now Magtech and very few parts or accessories are available.

I don't know which one you have but the two imported most were a single shot and an 870 clone the magtech 586.

If yours happens to be a 586, there is a slim chance 870 stocks might fit. Best bet is to find someone close by with an 870 and compare.


----------



## ewat095 (Dec 10, 2011)

i think mine is the 586 but i had a gunsmith try out an 870 stock. but it didnt fit, it was close though


----------

